# Which book editions would you recommend?



## ssgrif (Feb 19, 2002)

I was hoping someone out there could help me in deciding which published editions of the books I should go out and buy? 

I have already got the hardcover of The Hobbit pulished in 1997 and the Lord of the Rings Paperback in 1995.

This is what I'm after, all in Hardcover where possible:

1. The Lord of the Rings
2. The Silmarilion
3. Unfinished Tales

I've heard and read articles where some of the books have been published with minor revisions to tolkiens original drafts, so I'd like to know which to go for, so I thought I'd ask the experts!

Also, are there any other works by Tolkien you could recommend?

Sorry if this type of question has been posted before...


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 19, 2002)

I have two versions (ove of which is fifty years old and in need of some serious maintenance): A boxed set, with all six *books* included seperately; this is very nice to read, because you don't have to hold up a thousand pages worth of classic literature (very weighty, I find), and you can take each Book as a light read.
And a paperback all-in-one edition. This is not a very good edition, because it is falling apart and it is difficult to carry around and read. 
I want a hardback all-in-one edition, which I can keep in mint condition; this is in contrast of the boxed set, which I can use at my leisure and lend to friends.

I recommend a paperback edition of the Sil, because it's much more readable and you can access the index at the end better.
UT.. I don't know of the different kinds of editions of Unfinished Tales, but I have a paperback one (again).
Oh, I forgot to brag: I recieved HoME parts 5, 10 and 11 as a gift from some Eglish friends of ours!! Hooray! But I want to finish UT first, and I'm only in the _Narn i Hîn Húrin_


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 20, 2002)

Fair play!

I've looked around all the diferent published editions of the books and to me its a minefield. I want to get a second copy of the LOTR in hardback, as my paperback 1200 page edition is getting a little tatt yot say the least.

I've seen a few hardback covers of the HoME which is a little expensive at £90.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 20, 2002)

90$??! Yipes! It can't be the entire HoME, because it includes 12 volumes which are each about 400 pages long.. I have volumes 5, 10 and 11, and they cost 10£ (about 16$) each from England.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 20, 2002)

I just got the movie cover, 1 volume hardback LoTR. It was $40 and is quite nice.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *90$??! Yipes! It can't be the entire HoME, because it includes 12 volumes which are each about 400 pages long.. I have volumes 5, 10 and 11, and they cost 10£ (about 16$) each from England. *




Not in Australia it is about $23.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 21, 2002)

£89.99 its true!

Its not the entire 12 volume set of HoME. It comes in three parts. Part one is 1900 pages long, written on indian paper which spans chapters 1-5.

Check it out here. 

Looks nice and all but probably very dificult to lift!


----------



## BluestEye (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *...But I want to finish UT first, and I'm only in the Narn i Hîn Húrin *



Me too, Pontifex  It appears we are in the same chapter as well


----------



## BluestEye (Feb 21, 2002)

Lord Aragorn, I've read once in one of these Forums that the Edition that you've got is missing parts of the original book. Small changes - but important ones. If I remember well, one of the changes was when Gandalf read to Frodo the letters on the One Ring after he got it our of the hearth. In the original book it is written: "One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them, One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them." Whether in the Edition you've got it is written: "One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them." I don't remember which sentance was reduced exactly, but one of them is not appearing in the Edition of the Movie.  

Anyway, the LOTR I recomend you all, and you: SSGRIF, is this one I've got:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...4286248/sr=1-4/ref=sr_1_4/102-6441754-0640950

Very beautiful indeed! Though I still haven't read it, so I don't know if there are mistakes in it.

BluestEye


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluesteye_
> Very beautiful indeed! Though I still haven't read it, so I don't know if there are mistakes in it.



Thats the edition of the LOTR that I want to buy, but I cant seem to find it anywhere in the UK! www.amazon.co.uk doesnt stock it.

I dont suppose anyone can point me to a supplier in the UK?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 16, 2013)

*List of All Editions of The Lord of the Rings*

I stumbled across this list and, rather than start a new thread, I looked for one already existing about editions.

It's a complete list of every single edition published of The Lord of the Rings, in every language.
Maybe someone will find it useful.

http://www.goodreads.com/work/editions/3462456-the-lord-of-the-rings


----------



## Turgon of Gondolin (Jan 16, 2013)

For _The Lord of the Rings_ I would recommend this set.
For _The Silmarillion_ this.
For _Unfinished Tales_ this.

I own a one-volume edition of _The Lord of the Rings_ which is beautiful … but it's a real bear to carry around and read. In addition to that I have the Alan Lee illustrated edition of _The Hobbit_, a QP of _Unfinished Tales_, a first US printing of _The Silmarillion_, _Children of Húrin_ in hardcover, and parts of _HoME_ in different editions that I've picked up here and there used.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 16, 2013)

I prefer hardcover to anything, and I really like the Alan Lee / Ted Nasmith illustrated versions. Though my books don't really leave the house: http://i.imgur.com/oRLTe.jpg

I kind of wish I had some alternate versions more suitable for travel though; 6x9s.


----------



## Dís (Jan 17, 2013)

I prefer a one-volume edition of The Lord of the Rings. I have one with a front-cover by Alan Lee which I specially like. I prefer paperback, on the whole, they are ea ier to take along and look impressively worn because I DO take them along. the same goes for Hobbit and Silmarillion. if it comes to translations it is imhO crucial for German readers to steer clear off anything done by W. Krege. unfortunately he did the Silmarillion with Ted Nadmith´s pictures.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 18, 2013)

*Kindle*

The Kindle editions are more expensive than the paperbacks! Although this format is extremely useful for carrying multiple volumes in less space than one book, I don't like feeling ripped off. The production costs are practically zero.


----------



## Dís (Jan 18, 2013)

But you can't underline things in different colours, can't press flowers in them, can't write comments in the margins and they never, ever look like you've been carrying them around for years.;*)


----------



## Turgon of Gondolin (Jan 20, 2013)

Dís said:


> But you can't underline things in different colours, can't press flowers in them, can't write comments in the margins and they never, ever look like you've been carrying them around for years.;*)


I don't know about Kindle, but with iBooks on my iPad and iPhone I can highlight things in different colors, write notes in the margins, and search for any term or passage I need. I prefer not to try pressing flowers with them, though, as that leaves a sticky residue on the screen


----------

